# [Access]Formular zur Dateneingabe



## Dflex (18. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir hier eine kleine Datenbank mit mehreren Tabellen aufgebaut, die wie folgt aussieht:

*Person:*
ID, Name, Stundenlohn
*Datum:*
ID, Datum, Von, Bis
*Arbeitszeiten:*
ID, ID_P, ID_D

Die Benennung mag noch ein wenig komisch klingen...Sinn und Zweck der Datenbank ist die Protokollierung meiner Arbeitszeiten um einen besseren Überblick darüber zu haben.
Tabelle Person speichert nur die grundlegenden Daten, Tabelle Datum die Informationen zum jeweiligen Arbeitstag und Tabelle Arbeitszeiten verlinkt die Tabellen.

Viele Personen können Viele Daten haben (N:N)
Das ganze klappt soweit nur möchte ich die Eingabe der Zeiten über ein Formular abwickeln:

Zuerst soll aus einer Liste der Namen die betreffenden Personen ausgewählt werden und anschließend das Datum, und die Zeitspanne eingegeben werden. Darauffolgend soll nach Klick auf einen Button automatisch der Datensatz in der Tabelle Datum und die benötigten Sätze in der Tabelle Arbeitszeit angelegt werden.

Ich nutze Access 2010 und habe damit bisher nicht wirklich viel gearbeitet. Deswegen weiß ich nicht so recht wie ich dieses Formular aufbauen muss, damit die Datensätze automatisch erzeugt werden. 

Es wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen könnte


----------

